

Americans’ Cellphones Targeted in Secret U.S. Spy Program - rpm4321
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CCEQqQIwAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fonline.wsj.com%2Farticles%2Famericans-cellphones-targeted-in-secret-u-s-spy-program-1415917533%3Ftesla%3Dy%26mg%3Dreno64-wsj&ei=7zBlVLSMBYqQsQTr44GYAQ&usg=AFQjCNHplMM5ecXpsXb2RX3k_I_befaU6A&sig2=ORWHUTb1E9Tl3OHiuIZX1g&bvm=bv.79142246,d.cWc

======
eremzeit
The link passes through a google redirect.

edit: oh, nvm. this link gets around the paywall. the direct wsj blocks the
content.

